# Exposure Team In The USA



## ahsa (Apr 24, 2011)

Aim High Sports’ Post-Graduate (PG) Basketball participants are those who need higher college board scores, more time on the court, or more exposure before reaching the next level. The Post-Graduate program is a very successful option for most basketball players and there is no loss of collegiate (D1) eligibility.

Benefits of the Post-Graduate Basketball Program:

To afford the opportunity to improve ACT scores through preparatory work.
Competition against top post graduate, junior college, and university teams.
Exposure to Division I, II, III and NAIA college coaches
College coaches attend workouts, training sessions and games regularly.
To allow seniors with limited eligibility an opportunity to play.
To compete without the loss of a year’s eligibility.
To provide additional time for growth and maturity.
To assist in the development of self-confidence and self-discipline.
To provide guidance in college placement.
7-12 months of customized drills guaranteed to improve your skill level.
40 game minimum against National Teams! (Oak Hill Academy, Mt. Zion, Findlay Prep, Hargrave Military, Vincennes University, St. Thomas More)
Minimum of 3 major tournaments per year.
Top Rate Coaches (former international, college, professional coaches!)
Dormitory Living
INEXPENSIVE IN COMPARISON WITH OTHER POST GRADUATE AND BOARDING SCHOOL PROGRAMS!!

The fees for the program are as follows:
$750 enrollment fee- covers the cost of uniforms, travel gear and individual tournament fees.
$750/mo- covers room, travel, and all food while at “home”(most opposing teams provide dinners while we are on the road), ACT preparatory class.

The post graduate program offers year-round individual instruction, strength and conditioning, and league opportunities.
It is mandatory that all players arrive in Oshkosh, WI by August 10th for the “official season” which runs through April 1.

Aim High Post Graduate program is housed in Green Lake, Wisconsin on the campus of Green Lake International School.
Green Lake's state of the art campus and its International Baccalaureate program in combination with an outstanding ACT preparatory class and language classes, allows our students an advantage over the competition.

You can visit our new website online at:
aimhighsportsacademy.com


----------

